# Goodbye my sweet, Lucky



## Catori (Jul 5, 2010)

I didn't even have a chance to be very active here since I joined when my girl was already far into her golden years... But my GSD Lucky was put down this afternoon.

She was the best dog I've ever had (not to mention the only one) but she was anything and everything to be, since she was my childhood companion all 14 years of her life. Just as I was told through the great support here, she let us know when she was ready to go, and we just had to do the right thing. She saved my brother, she protected the house and me...she was my shepherd. A beautiful creature with whom I shared so much of my life. She meant so much to me...and it's so hard now to talk about her in the past tense. She will always be with me...you just can't forget a dog like that. I feel as a sheep, lost and scared without my faithful shepherd...but I know she is in a better place. May her body be restored to its youth and her yard be filled with slower squirrels for her catch. RIP my sweet girl, until we meet again.

Also, here is a poem I wrote...


 Sitting here watching you,​ I feel a certain sadness that comes with joy​ A certain feeling of trust and curiosity​ A feeling of love and friendship too​ That I know too soon, must end.​ ​ Sitting here watching you,​ I think of our many memories together​ Of days spent in the muddy creeks​ For no reason, other than we could​ I wonder if you too, remember such things.​ ​ Sitting here watching you,​ I see you watching me as you have done for so long​ Your warm brown eyes searching my soul​ A deep understanding between us​ Though I wish you couldn’t see my sadness.​ ​ Sitting here watching you,​ You come close and lay your head on my lap​ A gentle nudge to comfort me​ Though I shall never be comforted​ Knowing I must say good bye to my best friend.​ ​ Sitting here watching you,​ I think of the quiet times we had together​ Whispering secrets during the night​ Where we lay so close​ Warm and safe together, just the two of us.​
​ Sitting here watching you,​ I think of the times you saved my life​ Brought me comfort and joy​ Even in my darkest hour​ As I have hope I’ve done for you.​


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

That is heartbreaking. I lost my childhood dog when I was 22...he was 14 as well and my very best friend. We loved each other through our butt head stages and grew into older wiser beings. He watched me have my first child and was my true faithful companion till the end. You'll never stop wishing you had your sweet Lucky back, but you will in time cherish what you had and celebrate your time together as well as his freedom from sickness. Good luck through these tough times and know it gets better


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your Lucky.  My heart goes out to you. I know the pain you are feeling and I also know that with time it does get better. Your Lucky is having a grand time now chasing those squirrels. 

Hugs to you!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry for your loss- what a lovely tribute to your Lucky. So many of us know the pain you're going through now and can only hope that sharing your grief among many, eases it just a bit. Tomorrow when Stosh chases a squirrel- and he will- we'll dedicate it to Lucky. Maybe he'll finally catch one for her!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Your poem is beautiful. Lucky knew how much you loved her, I'm sure.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
Sending hugs,
Jan


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

:hugs:


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

your's is the second beautiful original poem i've read in tribute to one of these incredibly special dogs. it's lovely.

i'm so sorry for your loss. 

rest in peace sweet girl lucky.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

~hugs~ so very sorry for you loss. Sounds like you had a great dog there. rest assured, she's young and healthy and having a ball chasing those rascally critters! until you meet again, she's watching over you.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Catori: 

I am heartily sorry for your having lost your precious Lucky. This last Wednesday was the two year anniversary of losing my female GSD, the princess of my heart. I still write her letters and poems also, because time can only do such much to heal the empty hole in the heart. We need to express our feelings in words also, I believe. 

Judging from that beautiful poem you wrote, then Lucky was truly lucky to have you in her life. She could see you with so much love in her eyes because you deserved that "look" that dogs give to humans who are so good to them. She could run around in creeks with you because you must have been good company for her too, a human who didn't consider it a waste of time to just hang out with their dog. If Lucky lay her head on your lap and gave you so much comfort, it is because she also felt comfort from you. As long as she was with you, she was safe, and everything was going to be fine with her.

If Lucky could be your sunshine, and dispel the darkness in your life, it was because you also dispelled her darkness. I think now that she has gone into the light, to await you there someday, you have reason to hope that all these beautiful feelings were mutual. My hope is that every precious memory of Lucky, during the moments of your sorrow, will also at the same time put a smile on your face.

Please keep writing beautiful letters to her. My belief is that she enjoys it when you remember the beautiful times, because she remembers them also in her new home. And consider yourself so blessed and "lucky" to have known this kind of a friendship with one of God's beautiful creatures. 

Millions of people pass through this world and do not get to experience some of those wonderful things you wrote down in your poem to Lucky.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

:hug: So sorry for your loss, it is always hard to loose our beloved pet. Just know that while it does in time get easier we never forget them. You will always think of her and smile.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

:hugs: So sorry for the loss of your sweet Lucky. Your poem tribute was beautiful and had me in tears this morning. I hope that you seek comfort in the days ahead by remembering the precious good times you and Lucky shared.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Your poem has me in tears as the love you feel for Lucky is so obvious. My thoughts are with you :hugs: Run free sweet Lucky.

Caliboy- your post is beautiful and very comforting I think.


----------



## Catori (Jul 5, 2010)

Caliboy- your post was very comforting to me, and I certainly hope that it's true.

Thank you for all your kinds words, I haven't been able to really function today, but I know over time I will slowly begin to move on from the sadness and be able to remember all the good times we shared (which after 14 years...I have a lot of them). The house just seems so empty without a dog, it's just so strange; I keep checking in the hallway before I step so I don't step on her, I even went to go get her bowl this morning to feed her. I just miss her so much...


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved Lucky. Your poem was a beautiful tribute. Prayers that you have peace and lots of happy memories.


----------



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

what a beautiful poem for lucky. i know he is resting in peace. i am so sorry for your loss. he was lucky to have you, but, i'm sure he always knew that. God Bless you. i know lucky is already Blessed by Him.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss friend ... a beautiful lament at the end, well fit for a best friend ... God Bless ... RIP Lucky


----------



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

Catori said:


> I didn't even have a chance to be very active here since I joined when my girl was already far into her golden years... But my GSD Lucky was put down this afternoon.
> 
> She was the best dog I've ever had (not to mention the only one) but she was anything and everything to be, since she was my childhood companion all 14 years of her life. Just as I was told through the great support here, she let us know when she was ready to go, and we just had to do the right thing. She saved my brother, she protected the house and me...she was my shepherd. A beautiful creature with whom I shared so much of my life. She meant so much to me...and it's so hard now to talk about her in the past tense. She will always be with me...you just can't forget a dog like that. I feel as a sheep, lost and scared without my faithful shepherd...but I know she is in a better place. May her body be restored to its youth and her yard be filled with slower squirrels for her catch. RIP my sweet girl, until we meet again.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your dog, Lucky. I know what it is like to lose a dog because I lost my GSD Carly after only a few months of having her and she was only about six. Beautiful poem by the way.


----------

